# Restaurant in Enniscorthy



## Con (10 Sep 2007)

Hi all, 

I'm heading to Enniscorthy for a break in the Monart and I'm looking for someplace outside the hotel for a meal in the evening. I prefer mediterranean /irish food over chinese and indian. I'm hoping not to have to travel too far .
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## z105 (10 Sep 2007)

I believe Mick Wallace's Italian restaurant is the real deal, realistic prices good authentic wine list etc, It's meant to be really small though and not sure if they take bookings - Enoteca D'Alba, Unit 4, Bridgepoint, Abbey Square, Enniscorthy, Co.Wexford - it's along the town side of the River Slaney 053 9239651

He has 3 other restaurants too - Enoteca Della Langhe, Blooms Lane, La Taverna Di Bacco, Lwr Ormond Quay and Enoteca Torina in Inchicore all in Dublin - Reading off the back of his business card !!!

Enjoy.

No affil


----------



## z105 (10 Sep 2007)

Oh! and there is always Burger Macs - Almost next door !!


----------



## Haille (10 Sep 2007)

Stayed at Monart some time back, but opted for a meal down the town.  I ate in an excellent restaurant [ can't remember name] It was up side street from main square ,roughly opposite Dunnes.


----------



## FrCrilly (11 Sep 2007)

The Alamo is the restaurant of the Riverside Park Hotel. It has a Texas Steakhouse theme to it and the food is quite good. It’s located beside the Slaney on the Monart side of the river. From the newer bridge, follow the quay southwards “Towards Wexford”, even though the Wexford road is on the opposite side of the river.


----------



## U2Fan (11 Sep 2007)

There is a lovely Portugese restaurant in Enniscorthy but the name escapes me alas.


----------



## FrCrilly (11 Sep 2007)

U2Fan said:


> There is a lovely Portugese restaurant in Enniscorthy but the name escapes me alas.


 
The name escapes me to, but it's very close to the very distinguishable cathederal. From cathederal go downhill towards the Market Square and it's on the left.


----------



## Con (11 Sep 2007)

Thank you all for your help... I would be very grateful if someone had the name of the portugese restaraunt. I might go there if I can't get into Burger Mac!


----------



## miselemeas (11 Sep 2007)

Galo Chargrill Restaurant (Portugese)
19 Main Street Enniscorthy 
Co. Wexford 
Phone 054 38077


----------



## ubiquitous (12 Sep 2007)

miselemeas said:


> Galo Chargrill Restaurant (Portugese)
> 19 Main Street Enniscorthy
> Co. Wexford
> Phone 054 38077



This is an excellent place.


----------



## Mezz (13 Sep 2007)

Make sure to book The Galo, They usually have two sitting, one at 7.00pm and one at 9.00


----------



## fandango1 (13 Sep 2007)

Had dinner in the Galo Chargrill, and while the food was fine, I didn't think it was all that special. Ate dinner in Monart the second night so can't really recommend any others in Enniscorthy from personal experience, but I believe the Riverside Park Hotel restaurant is good.


----------



## Con (16 Sep 2007)

Hello all and thank you for all your rwcommendations. I ate in the Galo on Friday night and had a couple of pints in Rackards to watch the match. The meal was fine but I'm sorry I didn't stay in the Monart now as it was just magnificent and completely exceeded my expectations.  Thanks again!!


----------

